# Constant microphone noise



## sour (May 17, 2017)

Hello, everyone, first post here.

I got a headset, and I have been trying to get rid of the noise it had, a permanent buzz. I could still listen to anything, but the buzz was just as loud as everything I played.

After scrambling a bit through posts, I added the following to /boot/loader.conf


```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```

and the following to /usr/local/etc/pulse/daemon.conf:


```
default-fragments = 8
default-fragment-size-msec = 5
```

That made the `$mixer igain 0` command mute just the noise, whereas before it muted all sound.

Recording with the microphone still picks up just buzz, nothing else.

Is there anything I can do to make the buzzing go away and make the microphone usable?

This is the output of `$cat /dev/sndstat`


```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <VIA VT1708S_4 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
No devices installed from userspace.
```

FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 amd64 Generic Kernel


----------



## sour (Jun 9, 2017)

So I tested this headset on another laptop and desktop, on linux mint, windows 8.1 and 10, and it's just a broken microphone - I was hesitant about that, because I had just bought it.

I'll get it replaced today, that's all (had a warranty, nicely enough).


----------

